# 10ft fishing kayak for sale or partial trade



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Like new preciption pescador 100 pro. Retails 620 new. Has 2 built in rod holders and staduim style factory seat.. will consider trades for daiwa saltist casting reels or shimano stradic or sustain spinning reels plus cash. Also will trade for handguns.. text 7574497033 for pics.... no paddle or pfd


----------

